# Buenos días / Buen día



## mickaël

Buen(os) día(s),

Est-ce que les deux expressions sont possibles pour donner le bonjour à quelqu'un ? Si oui, y a t-il une nuance dans leur signification ?
Est-ce que _Buen día_ est une expression dérivée du _Bon dia_ catalan, mais en théorie "incorrecte" ?

Je pensais que_ Buen día_ ne s'employait que dans le sens de "_es un buen día para ir a pescar"_ par exemple. Mais à la lecture de certains posts, il semblerait que non.

Gracias!


----------



## Rayines

El significado es el mismo. "Buen día" para mí implica un poquito más de distancia con la persona a quien saludas. "Buenos días" es más afable, pone más el énfasis en el saludo. Pero quizás es cuestión de preferencias; ambas son correctas. (Espero me entiendas)


----------



## Francisco Javier

Salut mickaël, j'avoue qu' il y a quelques années , j' étais assez surpris d'entendre *"buen dia"*, mais cela dépends des régions et pays...Ici en Andalousie les jeunes ne le disent pas, par contre ...sans même connaître la personne en entrant dans un magasin le matin (_ après 12h ou 13h c'est buenas tardes et dés la tombée de la nuit ; buenas noches_ )  les gens disent *buenos dias *et en partant *buen dia / hasta luego *
  que tenga usted un buen dia : en vous souhaitant une bonne journée

Salut à la prochaine


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il paraît qu'au Mexique on dit : "Buenas" ?
(contraction de buenos et días)


----------



## Francisco Javier

*hola Karine *,très bonne remarque,  ben oui j'ai oublié de préciser que de plus en plus de monde 
raccourci en disant : *¡¡ Buenas !! * comme ils diraient  *Hola * mais en moins familier, le fait de dire   *Buenas * s'adresse à tout le monde connus et inconnus ( dans une soirée  par exemple) et quelle que soit l'heure 
 c'est pratique ça évite de dire : ....dias, ...tardes, ...noches.... /señora o señor.

Saludos  y gracias


----------



## MCGF

Como apunta Karine, es muy usual decir "Buenas", pero no sólo en México, es una expresión menos formal, pero igual de educada. 
"Buen día" yo lo diría más bien cuando dejo a alguien que cuando lo saludo, que usaría un "Buenos días / tardes..." o el "Buenas" simplemente.


----------



## mickaël

Buenasss y muchas gracias a todos


----------



## MCGF

mickaël said:
			
		

> Buenasss y muchas gracias a todos



De nada, y *buen día* para ti


----------



## taina

mickaël said:


> Buen(os) día(s),
> 
> Est-ce que les deux expressions sont possibles pour donner le bonjour à quelqu'un ? Si oui, y a t-il une nuance dans leur signification ?
> Est-ce que _Buen día_ est une expression dérivée du _Bon dia_ catalan, mais en théorie "incorrecte" ?
> 
> Je pensais que_ Buen día_ ne s'employait que dans le sens de "_es un buen día para ir a pescar"_ par exemple. Mais à la lecture de certains posts, il semblerait que non.
> 
> Gracias!


La pregunta entre “Buenos días” y “Buen día” es vieja la RAE acepta las dos, mas aconseja utilizar la correcta que es  *Buen día*

La confución viene del plural y singular y de que el idioma más evoluciona y más economiza.

* Le deseo que tenga un buen día ( buen día)
* le deseo que tenga buenos días (buenos días) a alguien que pasará varios días en alguna parte, a alguien que no veras por algun tiempo o algunos días.  Cuando yo llego a algún lugar siempre digo *Buen día* y cuando me voy *que tenga buenos dias.*  Y es lo mismo para: buena, buena tarde  noche.

Que tengan todos buenos días


----------



## ANACHAN

La explicación de Taina se aproxima bastante, aunque en el español más coloquial no suele usarse "buen día" como saludo, al menos yo no lo he oído nunca en España... siempre se dice "buenos días" y como despedida "que tenga un buen día" o "que tenga buenos días".

Aparte, el ejemplo original de mickaël es totalmente correcto.

Saluditos


----------



## nijinzka

Perdon por haberlo puesto en ingles...   no sabia que no estaba aceptado...

honestamente Buen Dia no esta mal utilizado.. puedes usarlo tambien al entrar a un lugar y simplemente decir Buen Dia... 
o puedes sumarle que le deseas Buen dia a alguien; buen dia mama, buen dia papa.
pero... para decir como Buenas noches, buenas tardes; buenos dias es excelente


----------



## yserien

Debemos ponernos de acuerdo que al menos en España la frase consagrada para el saludo es *buenos días*. Las otras expresiones a base de *buen día*, por muy amables que nos parezcan no significan lo mismo.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con Yserien; el saludo es "buenos días", cuando entras en una tienda, en la cafetería, en la oficina, con tu familia etc..

"Buen día" en mis barrios no se dice, y como tengo mucha gente en Cataluña, me suena a catalán, y de decirse es "que tengas-tengaís un buen día", como despedida, no como saludo.

Y "buenas o muy buenas" también es, para mí, más un saludo que una despedida.

Saludos, 
( en especial a Mickaêl, mi "mentor" en el foro )


----------



## nijinzka

En Mexico cuando llegas a una casa y no ves a nadie y hablas... por lo general solo gritas BUENAS...! 
es como una expresion antigua!   supongo! 
desde chica lo escuche con mi abuelita y mi mama!


----------



## mickaël

Ya no me acordaba de que había abierto este hilo. 
Buenas y gracias a todos por vuestras precisiones.



nijinzka said:


> honestamente Buen Dia no esta mal utilizado.. puedes usarlo tambien al entrar a un lugar y simplemente decir Buen Dia...


Por tanto si bien he entendido, ¿en México se puede saludar con un *buen día* al entrar a un lugar? ¿Eso es? ¿También en algunos otros países latinoamericanos?

Salut
(coucou ena )


----------



## Rayines

Sí, en Argentina .


----------



## totor

Como dijo mi compatriota Rayines, por aquí *buen día* y *buenos días* tienen el mismo valor.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Owttye

en colombia es diferente......si al entrar dices: "buen dia" te mirarán raro.
Lo usual en Colombia es saludar diciendo "buenos dias".
No se en  los demas paises como sea.
Por otro lado, "buen dia" lo he usado y lo he visto en cartas formales" que tenga buen dia", "que pase buen dia". En la parte oral tambien es utilizado a manera de "Usted", es decir, un trato muy formal, por ej: "que pase buen dia"; "que tenga buen dia"...especialmente en atención del Servicio al Cliente por telemercadeo, en los almacenes, etc
Esta es mi aporte para tu pregunta, Mikael


----------

